# Baby Eyes



## MUM0FTW0

To the girls here who had babies born with the typical blue/grey color....how old was your LO when they changed to the color they were supposed to be?

My 3 year old had the blue eyes and then changed to a hazel after about 2 years:wacko: 

So im wondering if your girls' LO's have changed yet:shrug:


----------



## 060509.x

Alice had the dark blue eyes born, they went to a light blue grey and now they are that with little yellow flecks appearing around the pupils. Im also wondering when they will change fully if theyre going to at all.


----------



## GirlRacer

Also wondering this too. Joshua was born with dark blue eyes and they're still blue now. Me and Oh have dark greeny browny eyes so I'm wondering if Joshua's will change or not. There's a bit of blue in both sides of the family so perhaps he'll take after his nan :)


----------



## fl00b

was wondering this too! LO has such a beautiful blue colour atm, me and his dad both have blue eyes so hoping they stay this colour! then again FOB's dad has brown eyes so who knows!


----------



## kirsteen

my LO was born with dark blue and they have already got quite alot lighter (blue) so I reckon his wont take long to change.. maybe a few more months. But who knooows x


----------



## ashleypauline

kaiden's eyes are dark blue, green, and brown. its nutss and amazing at the same time!


----------



## Abby_

Dougie's eyes were dark blue, but are now turning brown, as FOB has brown eyes. I'm a little gutted as I wanted him to have my blue eyes. 
Obviously he's still gorgeous!


----------



## LauraBee

Bee was born with really dark blue-grey eyes and they turned into FOB's blue at around a month. Still that blue now :thumbup:


----------



## Ceejay123

LO was born with bluey grey eyes.. Now he has one blue, one green.. It went like this at 6 weeks and they've not changed yet! OH has hazel eyes, I have dark brown. So I guess we'll see! x


----------



## rebeccalouise

Amelia's have hardly changed, just got a little lighter if that :( when I really study them, I do see blue so I'm hopeing she'll end up with light blue eyes :) x


----------



## MamaShantixo

LO was born with blue blue eyes. Now they change color with what hes wearing, from blue to grey to green its trippy considering me and his father have poop brown eyes.


----------



## x__amour

Tori was born with dark blue eyes and they changed to light blue with a ring of brown in the middle. I have brown eyes, OH has blue eyes, and Tori has both! :D


----------



## MrsEngland

D had blue eyes when she was born n only recently they have started getting a hazel tinge to them (she's 18 months now).


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyahs have always been bright blue. Still wondering wether they will change or not as none of us have blue yes lol! Shes 2.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

When emily had the film over her eyes when she was new born i was certain her eyes were brown like mine, but when it came off we all noticed she had very dark blue eyes! a bit like the ocean! Although when i take pictures of her glistening eyes they always look green on the picture:/ x


----------

